# -closed-



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

Turnip are selling for 478 bells

Never time traveled.  current time 12:11PM EST

looking for cello, NMT, or gold nuggets.

two visitor at a time. (in case a person does not respond)



**Sorry for delay** going in order of queue


----------



## Mt_Moon (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

Mt_Moon said:


> I'd like to come!


DM sent.


----------



## Catto (Apr 28, 2020)

Me too please, I can give a nmt and a gold nugget  just need one trip


----------



## thatloserkim (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I swing by?


----------



## Whohaw (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes please, put me in line.
Ing: steve


----------



## Antonio (Apr 28, 2020)

Add me to the list, I'll bring a nook miles.


----------



## minnew (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm interested in coming and have NMT


----------



## Tetsuna808 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come too, please!

Forgot to mention, but I will bring NMT


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 28, 2020)

Are multiple trips possible? I can bring extra NMT.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to be added to the queue, please!


----------



## kazuichi (Apr 28, 2020)

id love to come, can bring a NMT!


----------



## Aquichi (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## Fye (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested! Is 1 NMT ok?


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm interested! I can give 2 NMT


----------



## Miss_March (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm interested. DM me with what you would like. I have hybrids, NMT and a few gold nuggets

*edit Selling elsewhere


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 28, 2020)

I can give a gold nugget!  Would love to join!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 28, 2020)

I can bring 2 NMT


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## cannolis (Apr 28, 2020)

can I come by please? I'll give you a NMT on arrival! c:


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to come by if you're still open?


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 28, 2020)

Same, would love to come by if still open! Will leave a NMT.


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to come if your still open, I’ll. ring NMT


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

last call.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 28, 2020)

Can i too? ^^


----------



## Pr0t0 (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to join <(^-^<)  - ofc leaving tips! Would also love to come over a few times


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 28, 2020)

pm you for coming


----------



## esweeeny (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi my boyfriend and I would love to come!!

I can pay with NMT TICKETS <3


----------



## bonsai_jam (Apr 28, 2020)

I would also like to come


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

set?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

?


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

.


----------



## minnue (Apr 28, 2020)

Are you still taking guests? o:


----------



## Olimar (Apr 28, 2020)

If you are still letting people sell their turnips I am interested in coming. I would have a few trips to make but I can tip each time!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come, but I'm out of NMT. Are you willing to take IGB instead? I know it's less than ideal, but I'm really just out of NMT.


----------



## sainxD (Apr 28, 2020)

If you're still taking guests I have a NMT available.


----------



## gerudovalley (Apr 28, 2020)

Same, I also have NMT, if still available!


----------



## xsopants (Apr 28, 2020)

I have NMT if you're still open


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 28, 2020)

hello! i’d like to come in exchange for a nmt! are you allowing multiple trips?


----------



## ellenjnguyen (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi there if you are still taking guests I have a gold nugget I could offer!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey can I come over for 2 trips? I can provide 2 nmt on the first trip


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

closed.


----------



## Fey (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to come for a gold nugget, if the offer still stands!


----------



## Kadori (Apr 28, 2020)

I am desperate for bells may i come i have gold nuggies for you


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

yup.


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 28, 2020)

time 9:22PM EST


----------

